# P0174 Code 2006 X3?



## BlownInterceptr (Jul 21, 2017)

SUV is stock, out of the blue I started throwing codes mainly a vacuum leak code listed in the title. I tried everything, I did the smoke test, we saw no smoke coming from anywhere in the engine. The car runs great, no choppy idle, runs great, no misfires, no rough starts. 

Has anyone else experienced this before, if so, what is the fix? 

Thanks!

Jason


----------

